# Erfahrungen mit Lowrance Fish Hunter Pro



## Ribak2010 (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallo

will mir jetzt einen Echolot zulegen in frage kommt der Deeper oder der Lowrance Fish Hunter Pro. Von Deeper habe ich schon viel gehört aber von dem neuen Lowrance Fish Hunter Pro noch nichts. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung gesammelt mit dem Lowrance Fish Hunter Pro

#h


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lowrance Fish Hunter Pro*

Hallo Ribak,
es gibt 3 verschiedene Deeper Modelle und 2 verschiedene Lowrance Fishhunter Modelle. 

Deeper Fishhunter 3.0 
Deeper Pro
Deeper Pro + 
Wiegen 100g - Besser zum Werfen, Akku hält aber nicht so lange. 


Lowrance Fishhunter Pro
Lowrance Fishhunter Directional 3D

Wiegen 155g , Akku hält länger

Die Lowrance-Modelle haben was die Leistung als Echolot angeht womöglich die Nase etwas vorn. Die 3D-Technik etwa erlaubt es zu sagen WO im Verhältnis zum Fishhunter sich ein Fisch befindet. Also links, rechts usw. 

Beim Deeper geht das aktuell nicht - da weiß man nur, dass der Fisch halt irgendwo im Kegel ist. 

Wobei ich was Fischerkennung angeht, bei solchen Geräten grundsätzlich Zweifel habe. Die Sendeleistung, die Auflösung usw. ist im Prinzip naja... überschaubar. 

Der Deeper Pro+ hat ein integriertes GPS-Modul - d.h. du kannst individuelle Gewässerkarten erstellen - und zwar vom Ufer aus. 

Vom Boot aus geht es natürlich auch mit den anderen Modellen - denn dann kann man über die App die GPS-Daten des Smartphones verwenden. 

Wenn man ein Boot benutzt, könnte man sich aber auch gleich ein vernünftiges Echolot kaufen  

Was du nun kaufen sollst, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen  Kommt halt drauf an, was dir wichtig ist #6


----------



## Ribak2010 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lowrance Fish Hunter Pro*

Habe mich für Lowrance Fishhuter pro entscheiden. Für mal tiefe ausloten reicht er vollkommen.     Gebe lieber für richtiges Boot Echolot mehr Geld aus. 

Danke für deine Antwort Franz_16


----------



## fischbär (7. November 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lowrance Fish Hunter Pro*

Jedes Gramm Gewichtsersparnis ist wichtig! Schon der Deeper ist zum Werfen recht schwer. 150 g? Nein Danke!
Der Lowrance Fishhunter ist einfach der umgelabelte originale Fishhunter. War nicht sonderlich erfolgreich. Keine Ahnung woran es lag.
Das 3D halte ich für völligen Quatsch.
Hier die Reviews vor dem Verkauf an Lowrance:

https://www.amazon.com/FishHunter-Worlds-Fastest-Wireless-Portable/dp/B01BERZCKU

https://www.amazon.com/FishHunter-Directional-3D-Wireless-Portable/dp/B016CZ6UQO


----------



## feuer110 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lowrance Fish Hunter Pro*

Hallo ,

wie es ausschaut  scheint  die  Software  für das Lowrane Fishhunter nicht das C- maps  Kartenmaterial zu nutzen sondern irgendwas eigenständiges zu sein. Kann das einer bestätigen ? Das wäre sehr schade oder fast dumm von Lowrance wenn es so wäre finde ich .
Zudem wiegt das 3d wirklich 180g oder hat da einer wieder alles gewogen incl. Verpackung und Zubehör ?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## fischbär (18. April 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lowrance Fish Hunter Pro*

Ist von anderer Firma abgekauft worden. Lief nicht so toll bei denen in Amerika. Zu schwer, kein Nutzen des 3D.


----------

